# Epox 8RDA3+ Chipsatz Kühler brummt ?



## Sebastian (3. März 2004)

Hallo,

als ich letztens den PC einschaltete bemerkte ich ein lautes brummen, ich stellte nacheinander alle Kühler aus und stelle fest das es sich um den Kühler auf dem Chipsatz handelt... habe diesen schon gesäubert aber das Brummen tritt trotzdem öfters mal auf !

Woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## Erpel (3. März 2004)

Wahrscheinlich ist das Kugellager des Lüfters kaputt.


----------



## Sebastian (3. März 2004)

Welchen soll ich mir denn holen ? Oder Epox meinte das die den umtauschen würden, sinvoll ? Oder gleich nen neuen besseren kaufen ?


----------



## server (3. März 2004)

?
Umtauschen oder neuen kaufen wird wohl egal sein, denn wenn sie dir den Lüfter tauschen, bekommst du sowieso einen neuen *g*
Ich würds selber machen, geht glaube ich schneller und du sparst dir das ausbauen und hinschicken bzw. hinbringen deines mainboards.


----------



## Sebastian (3. März 2004)

Wie kann ich den denn selber reparieren bzw. beenden des Brummens ?

Wenn ich den Lüfter nähmig zu Epox schicken würde, dauert das bestimmt ne Woche oder länger und ich bin auf meinen PC angewiesen !


----------



## Erpel (3. März 2004)

N Monat wäre sicher realistischer.
Zur Reparatur: Wahrscheinlich kann man den Lüfter irgendwie (Plastikklammern oder so) abnehmen. Dann kannst du nach dem selben System nen neuen montieren.


----------



## Sebastian (3. März 2004)

Achso meinst du das ! Jo werd mir dann wohl nen neuen bestellen, wo bekomme ich den einen guten und günstigen her ? Sollte schon super leise und sein und auch nicht brummen


----------



## danielmueller (3. März 2004)

Also wenns nicht brummen soll würde ich mir eine Heathpipe von Zalman zulegen zb sowas: http://www.zalman.co.kr/english/product/NB32.htm ist nicht teuer und macht gar keine Geräusche.


----------



## Sebastian (3. März 2004)

Also der brummt ja nur manchmal wenn ich den Rechner einschalte wenn ich dann was am Lüfter ruckle läuft der wieder normal ! Also brauch ich so eine Heathpipe nicht und unter dem Lüfter ist ja außerdem schon ein recht hoher Passiv Kühlkörper... 

Wo bekomme ich denn jetzt nen leisen und guten Lüfter als Ersatz her ?

Hier mal ein Picture von dem Teil ist das mit dem goldenen Passivkühler drunter... (ist ja auch kein anderer Lüfter drauf  )


----------



## dicki (3. März 2004)

Ich weiß nicht was euer Problem ist

Ich hab auch ein Epox board! Bei mir war vor ein paar Wochen, der Northbridge Kühler kaputt, bzw, hat auch gebrummt! Also ne Mail geschrieben, und die haben gesagt, das die den Umtauschen. Also hingeschickt und 3 Tage später wieder da
Die haben selber zu mir gesagt, das ich bei dem Northbridge normal keinen Kühler bräuchte, aber ich wollte unbedingt einen ganzen wieder haben 

Ich finde die haben ein Super guten Support  

Mein PC ging trotzdem, ich ahb den Passiv gekühlt
Aber wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob er vielleicht doch zu heiß wird, stell einfach ein Gehäuße lüfter noch davor Würde auch gehen, wenn du noch einen hast Aber bei mir war an den Gradzahlen nix zu mekern, waren nur 2 bis 3 Grad wärmer, als mit Kühler
Ich würde mir den Umtauschen lassen!


----------



## Sebastian (3. März 2004)

Bei mir ist es aber glaube ich der Chipsatz ... Gehäusekühler habe ich noch einen im Seitenteil meines Gehäuses...

aber ich kann ja leider die Temp. des Chipsatzes nicht messen ! Oder geht das doch irgendwie ?


----------



## Sebastian (3. März 2004)

Hatte dem Support Service von Epox gemailt gehabt und die Antwort habe ich auch jetzt bekommen und zwar soll ich den Lüfter denen zusenden und die schicken mir nen neuen  ...

Aber das ganze dauert ja auch durch den Posttransport mind. ein paar Tage und ich brauch meinen Computer so gut wie IMMER  Deshalb bestell ich mir jetzt wahrscheinlich den Kühler hier und wenn ich den habe schicke ich den alten Kühler zu Epox und wenn ich den neuen von denen habe, habe ich noch einen zur Reserve ... 

Was haltet ihr von dem guten Stück hier ? Gibt es bei Listan.de

Sind 24dBA laut oder hört man den nicht ? 



Lüfter Titan TFD-4010M12B, 40x40x10 mm	

Technische Daten:
Maße: 40 x 40 x 10 mm
Anschluß: 3-pin Molex
Erzeugte Luftströmung: 4,90 CFM = 8,33 m3/St.
Lüftertyp: Doppel Kugellager
Drehgeschwindigkeit: 5000 Umdr./Minute
Geräuschentwicklung: < 24 dBA
Stromaufnahme: 0,07 A
Leistungsaufnahme: 0,84 W
Spannung: 12 V
Lebensdauer: 50.000 St.


----------

